# JD870 compact front end trouble



## DeadBambi (Sep 17, 2010)

The 4 wheel drive has gone out of my 1995 870 and the dealer has informed me that most of the parts needed to fix it are no longer available, primarily the entire left front wheel needs rebuilt. Is it possible to use Yanmar front end on this tractor? If so, what model YM is equivalent to the JD870? Id be willing to do an entire front end swap if necessary because the dealer says that the entire knuckle is bad, shaft, coupler and even the differential has play in it. Are the parts really that hard to find? Im thinking the dealer is trying to sell me a new tractor instead of fixing this one, this was the 3rd new tractor I have bought from him and havnt had the need to buy another one since and every time I get the tractor serviced he tells me my tractor is worn out and he tries to sell me a new one but the thing keeps going so why get rid of it...until now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. This don't sound right AT ALL! I'd check in with another dealer.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome, I'm with TB. Do you put alot hours on your tractor? If you do, I would consider a new tractor and probally not a JD, if they can't get parts for a 15 year old tractor. If they can't, I see resale going in the crapper for JD.


----------

